# Chicken Thieves..... Justice Served.....



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Pic #1-Last winter one of the family members dealt with a chicken thief at one of her friends' houses........pretty good shot.....

Pic #2- Earlier this week while digging fence post holes, this one was noticed eyeing up our chickens..... another good shot....

Makes a fellow proud when he sees what the kids can accomplish without help.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. to the both of them, thanks for sharing.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

a big congrats to the two of them

is it just me or does that foxs face look like that of a cat? :smiley-confused005:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats to both of them !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Awesome ! I'm glad to see the youth out there taking care of business ! Congrats !


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Tell the kids, good shooting and keep it up.

SGB - looks like a cats face to me too - doesn't have much of a muzzle.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats to the Kids--"Way To Shoot' em Dead" Guy's & Gal's --Proud of Ya!!!---Thanks for Sharing-------------sb*


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

nice work younguns


----------

